# Nissan IDS Concept is a Self-Driving Electric Car



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *It’s not quite the next-generation Nissan Leaf, but the IDS Concept does preview what the company has in store for its electric vehicles.*
> 
> Making its debut at the 2015 Tokyo Motor Show, the Nissan IDS Concept 'embodies Nissan’s vision of the future of autonomous driving and zero emission EVs,' said the Japanese automaker. Unlike other autonomous vehicles that automakers are developing, Nissan claims that its IDS Concept imitates the driver’s own style and preferences when Piloted Drive is selected and the vehicle takes over. And even in Manual Drive mode, the IDS Concept will assist the driver in taking evasive action if required while learning through its AI, paying attention to the driver’s schedule and personal interests.


Read more about the Nissan IDS Concept is a Self-Driving Electric Car at AutoGuide.com.


----------

